# "JavaServer Faces: The Complete Reference" empfehl



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

Kennt einer das Buch JavaServer Faces: The Complete Reference? Ist das empfehlenswert? Ich mein, für 15,99 Euro (gebraucht) könnte man es ja wagen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch bessere Bücher für den Einstieg.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## JimPanse (22. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich kann das Buch nur empfehlen! Beinhaltet wirklich alles und die Quellcode Beispiele sind sehr gut und funktionieren auch in Gegensatz zu anderen Bücher. Ich arbeite seit 2 jahren in dem Bereich und das Buch hat mir immer gut geholfen, basiert aber auf JSF 1.1. 

Überhaupt nicht empfehlen kann ich "Java Server Faces von Andy Bosch" (sehr schlecht!) und "JSF @ Work: JavaServer Faces und Apache MyFaces erfolgreich einsetzen" - am Anfang viel zuviel bla, bla und dann auch noch schlecht geschrieben... 

Sehr gut sind noch "JavaServer Faces: Ein Arbeitsbuch für die Praxis"  und Core JavaServer Faces (Core) von David Geary und Cay S.

Aber die restlichen Bücher kann ich echt nicht empfehlen. Bei uns in der Firma sind das teuere Staubfänger mehr nicht!

Gruß


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2009)

Core JavaServer Faces 2nd Edition fand ich gut, behandelt JSF 1.2.


----------

